# Cost of a setup?



## drtse (Jan 9, 2008)

More newbie questions:

What is the average cost of having a setup done on your guitar? Does the guitar shop typically offer it free on new guitar purchases?

I'm considering a like-new, used Larrivee but am thinking I will have to factor in the cost of a setup to the purchase price.

thx


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Every time I bought a new guitar, I had a setup for free. AFAIK, It's the least they can do...

Anyway, on an acoustic the most I paid was $40 strings / tax included...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Barter*

A lot of the shops here on the WestCoast where I have bought guitars from always throw that in, along with a case or else, someone else will have the same guitar available for me to buy, try negotiating it into the cost, what is the worst they can say, or at least have them lower the price of it ( set-up ) if thats the guitar for you.Ship


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

jcayer said:


> Every time I bought a new guitar, I had a setup for free. AFAIK, It's the least they can do...
> 
> Anyway, on an acoustic the most I paid was $40 strings / tax included...


Jean,

I think we live in the same area. I'm in Laval. Who do you take your guitars to for a setup, if you don't mind me asking? Feel free to PM if you prefer.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

pattste said:


> Jean,
> 
> I think we live in the same area. I'm in Laval. Who do you take your guitars to for a setup, if you don't mind me asking? Feel free to PM if you prefer.



Pattste,

I don't have a specific place. I did it twice at Archambault Musique Montreal, once at Nantel Musique in Laval. 

Since then, I learned to adjust my electrics and I do it myself.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Setup cost*

Here in Sudbury - I've paid $20 for an acoustic guitar setup (Without string change) and approximately $40 to 50$ for electric setup (with string change).


----------

